# non laxative alternatives



## elle85 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have been suffering from constipation for years but in the last 5-6 months it had gotten suddenly much worse after a couple courses of antibiotics. My GI diagnosed it as ibs. Predominantly c with occasional very bad d. I take a probiotic called bioGaia for constipation and occasionally a fibre supplement but mostly I rely on stretching, jumping up and down, and a heat pad with abdominal massage, and of course walking. I know it sounds like a lot and this stupid sickness takes up all my time.
I have considered laxatives but they make me nervous because of the risk of dependency. Also I get sweaty and my heart races and I just feel generally uncomfortable.
It's there anything else I can do or maybe ask my doctor about? The last time she recommended a pediatric laxative but even that had risk of dependency. I just want normal BMs without spending over half my day preparing for one. The jumping is a little crazy and it's hard on my knees. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i agree--struggling with chronic constipation is miserable isn't it.

have you had your thyroid levels checked? low thyroid can cause C.

have you tried any of the medications available for constipation--amitiza, linzess (linaclotide --may be called constella in canada--not sure) or resolor (prucalopride--may be called restoran in canada) these have helped a number of people. prucalopride especially---wish we had it here in the usa. ask your doc.

have you tried magnesium supplements at all? they have helped a lot of people and we have a lot of threads on this too--do a search. you might have to experiment to find which type of mag supplement works best for you-- magnesium citrate or oxide tablets, or chelated magnesium or powdered magnesium, like natural calm or liquid magnesium citrate like blue bonnet--and this is NOT the stuff you buy in the drug store either, which is an osmotic laxative.

also--have you seen this thread: "the great list of remedies". it has a lot of ideas for managing C in it--some are laxatives but many are natural remedies--such as drinking lots of warm/hot water with lemon juice first thing in the morning--maybe adding honey to it, too--some say honey helps. also blackstrap molasses, taking a tablespoon of olive oil daily-- also various probiotics are listed--often you have to experiment to find the right one when it comes to probiotics.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

also in this thread --cayenne pepper pills. this can help stimulate peristalsis. not recommeded for people like me with GERD although the capiscool ones are supposed to be easy on the stomach.

also there's iberogast--google it for more info. you can get it on amazon. it's supposed to be a natural prokinetic. i've read success stories.

and for many of us--it's not one thing that helps but a combination of things...

and fixing up your diet can help too. lots of diet advice here on the board.

good luck.. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## kals (Dec 8, 2014)

yep, probably have to see the doctor(s). I know ive used aloe vera juice, there are cheap magnesium liquids out there, but they have laxative effects so you are going to have to go to the doctors.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

The probiotic that I took for my IBS admittedly caused a slight urgency/rumbling feeling in the bowels, quite soon after taking it.

It was almost like I could feel the intestines doing their peristalsis on overdrive.... if that makes sense?

Constipation wasn't really a major symptom of my IBS but I can see how that probiotic would be pretty darn effective for IBS-C.

Was called Elixa. Not sure why it makes the gut 'kick-start'. But, in any case, that's an immediate effect. The long term effect for me was perfect bowel movements.

I imagine that would be the same no matter whether you have IBS-C or IBS-D (since we are not talking about laxatives or stool bulkers here..)

Hope that helps.


----------



## elle85 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the info. I'm going to do some reading before I bring it up possibly taking any hardcore medications at the doctor, but I will start drinking lemon water in the morning as that seems very safe. I get very nervous about prescription medications. I'm all ready on quite the cocktail and they all seem to have annoying side effects and interactions.
Would I have to ask my doctor about the magnesium supplement too if it's not in a drug store? Would I be able to find something in a health food store maybe? 
As for probiotics I've tried a few different types and the biogaia I'm taking now seems to help me manage my symptoms but overall I don't feel I'm getting any better do maybe I will look into other ones.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

elle85 said:


> As for probiotics I've tried a few different types and the biogaia I'm taking now seems to help me manage my symptoms but overall I don't feel I'm getting any better do maybe I will look into other ones.


You're right. Sticking with something that isn't improving your condition is money down the drain. I made that mistake because I used to think probiotics took ages to work. That resulted in me spending a lot more time (and money) on several brands which did nothing for me.

Change it up!


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi!

Non medication alternatives I have used!

First and foremost, I increased my water intake. There is no medicine like water that will help with digestion. I make sure i drink at least half my body weight in oz of water. So divide your weight by two and drink that number in oz of water each day. It is important that it is water however not soda, tea or coffee but water!

Secondly, I switched to a mostly vegan diet. I have never liked the idea of being vegan but now have no choice but am slowly coming to terms with it. I have completely cut out dairy as it was the number one thing that binds me up. Also meat is very hard and heavy on my stomach so i only it it about 4 meals out of the month. I know rely on beans and eggs as my main source of protein as well as a protein powder after I exercise which brings me to my third point.

Thirdly, I found with my water intake increased and my diet change i did not need to do a crazy amount of exercise to keep me going just a mile walk every day helps keep me moving as on the weekend when i like to relax and be rather sedentary i find my bm's are not as big. So the exercise does help get more out of me to obtain that empty feeling.

I did also start drinking one glass of lemon water each day and find that that may also be contributing to helping as well.

In my opinion anything is worth a shot. Hope this helps you at least a little.

If anything try drinking as much water as you can each day i went from drinking 20 oz each day up to 100 oz and weigh about 140 so im drinking well over my needed amount and that really keeps my digestive track moving!


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

annie7 said:


> yes, i agree--struggling with chronic constipation is miserable isn't it.
> 
> have you had your thyroid levels checked? low thyroid can cause C.
> 
> ...


I just learned about Iberogast and have been looking for information. Found two studies that support use for GERD and IBS-C (both of my problems). I ordered it from Amazon and getting it in 5 days. I post with my results.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it's a good thing to try--i've read success stories. good luck!


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

have you tried Chia seeds? theyre really good and theyre just seeds so I don't think they would do harm long term.


----------

